# Florida villa hire question.



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok guys, Basically on 1st June my wife and I are going to book a last minute villa in Florida, it works out £715 ea for 10 nights. My daughter is getting married the weekend before we leave and has said how about they join us for there honeymoon. All they would need is flights and car hire. It’s a 3 bedroom villa so space isn’t an issue but what’s to stop us having then as guests, so instead of paying the £715 like us they basically can get flights for around £400. Having never hired a villa before, Is this allowed? 
What would happen if someone knocks on the door and says there is only meant to be 2 adults here not 4? Just like to add they would be coming out on the Saturday and leaving after a week.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

You are fine, they don't do random checks in fact they only come in to clean after you depart it is one of those un-checkable little gifts you can take advantage of


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

yes you will be fine, a good friend has a villa and when ever I stay you never see the managing agents, they generally just have a contact number if you need them for anything or if something has broken (Air Con/gator in the pool!!! I have had a snake in the pool once!!) but other than that you don't see anyone, you might see a maintenance person and they will just carry on with there work cleaning pools, mowing the grass and general pest spray around the grounds, but they will not take any notice.


----------



## Gek (Aug 8, 2012)

You should be fine - The 710 you paid is generally the cost to hire the villa and not a cost per person. 

Sometimes they add an additional fee for extra people but you won't get checked in on.


----------

